# MCAT Study Tips



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i request to all mcat students to post their study habits effective for studying mcat becouz mcat is different from inter although they comprizez same books. how to get 1000+ marks in mcat??#confused


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

i was just told by my seniors that just cram the books and u would be succesful.......physics has concept hidden in it and english is tough as governed by gammatical rules......


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

do you realy thinks cramming works in mcat #confused mcat is highly conceptual thing


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

u r wrong there.....its far from the word conceptual....jamal iz right just cram those stupid fsc books n you'll be in trust me on that


h.a. said:


> do you realy thinks cramming works in mcat #confused mcat is highly conceptual thing


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

#sad i wish i can i am a poor cramer thats why i study by using mind maps and flash cards


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

h.a. said:


> #sad i wish i can i am a poor cramer thats why i study by using mind maps and flash cards




yup these are good tecniques...like learning in a flowchart way makes u topic remember for a long time....don't worry h.a////be optimistic:happy:


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

thanx#happy


----------



## Khadija2 (Feb 5, 2012)

yes abby is right ... !!! cramming is the only key to success #laugh (only for mcat not nust test)


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

in biology cramming is right. but in physics its strange .english portion is too difficult to solve


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

plzzzzzz tell me which one academy is best for mcat prepration star or kips?plz ....


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

the study pattern and way of star is awesome but tests and assignments are just book lines or ilmi objective book lines on the other side the way of study and teaching of kips is horrible its just a way of discouragement but their test are best if you want to attend coaching classes of mcat then go to star and attend test session of kips:happy:


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

thanx h.a


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

and acc.to u jamal which one academy is best for mcat prepration?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

i post some question which was in entry test 2011.
where the liver fluke live in its host?
a.bile duct
b.stomach
c.intestine 
d.pancrease


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

what is ratio b/w si &o atom in sio2?
a.1 ratio 2 
this was is ans


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

pan cause irritation in?
a. eyes
b.ear
c.nose
d.none


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Moving this thread to Pakistan Medical section so others may see it! #grin


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> and acc.to u jamal which one academy is best for mcat prepration?



yarr different seniors different views daite hain....but star has more supporters because of their resonable fee structure and good coaching..........


----------



## zeniya (Nov 3, 2012)

i took mcat test a year ago and scored 787 and then got admsn in a private medical college., but this time i want to appear again in the test so my ques is , is it possible that you can prepare for mcat within two months?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

zeniya said:


> i took mcat test a year ago and scored 787 and then got admsn in a private medical college., but this time i want to appear again in the test so my ques is , is it possible that you can prepare for mcat within two months?


possible.as u r repeater so once u have prepared all syllabus so study one month at home and other in test session.INSHALLAH u will get best result


----------



## zeniya (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks a million .. may Allah pak help us. @annie khan.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

muhammad qasi said:


> i post some question which was in entry test 2011.
> where the liver fluke live in its host?
> a.bile duct
> b.stomach
> ...


ans is a. bile duct

- - - Updated - - -



muhammad qasi said:


> pan cause irritation in?
> a. eyes
> b.ear
> c.nose
> d.none


a.eyes


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

any one can help me please how to prepare for ENGLISH grammer???????really need help?????am very much confused......


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

its nothing conceptual in mcat just thoroughly study your fsc books its just about keeping up with the given time of test thus the key is to keep nerves steady.


----------



## janeeta (Aug 12, 2013)

me also confused


----------

